#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  British Council offers IELTS Scholarships 2014

## Adarsha Reddy

The *British Council IELTS Scholarship Award* was launched with the objective of supporting *Indian students* intending to study in an English-speaking country.

Most importantly, it is a commitment to realise British Council's aspiration of enabling young people to achieve their life goals.

The scholarship will award eight *IELTS* candidates INR 300,000 each towards the cost of tuition fees.

 Read more at: http://education.oneindia.in/news/br...14-010078.html





  Similar Threads: Macquarie university offers international scholarships IIT council proposes to hike fee by up to 80 percent British scientists create petrol from air! Manual of machine drawing as per british standards

----------


## Mahima Josna

What is the eligibility criteria for the scholarship?

----------

